# Dependency service group failed to start



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

Hi, I am having problem with my laptop.... The network center says The dependency service or group failed to start... I use a windows vista Home Premium with service pack 1.... plz help


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

There's a couple of things that you can try and both are done as an administrator from the cmd prompt pressing Enter after each.

Go Start - All Programs - Accessories then right click on Command Prompt and select Run as administrator.

First one - type -

*netsh winsock reset catalog*

*exit*

Reboot computer.

This is Jenae's workaround which has also proven successful -

*net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice*

*net localgroup Administrators /add localservice*

*exit*

Reboot computer and let us know how you get on.


----------



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestion..... tried both but no result. Plz suggest other method.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste all in code box below.
(use the slider, this is quite a long single cmd) 


```
echo > 0 & sc queryex EventSystem >> 0 & sc queryex browser >> 0 & sc queryex Dhcp >> 0 & sc queryex Dnscache >> 0 & sc queryex Netman >> 0 & sc queryex NlaSvc >> 0 & sc queryex RpcSs >> 0 & sc queryex LanmanServer >> 0 & sc queryex LmHosts >> 0 & sc queryex WlanSvc >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

Notepad will open , please copy paste the notepad contents here.


----------



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

Here is the notepad content:

ECHO is on.

SERVICE_NAME: EventSystem 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1324
FLAGS : 

SERVICE_NAME: browser 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1112
FLAGS : 

SERVICE_NAME: Dhcp 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1020
FLAGS : 

SERVICE_NAME: Dnscache 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1576
FLAGS : 

SERVICE_NAME: Netman 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1072
FLAGS : 

SERVICE_NAME: NlaSvc 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 5 (0x5)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 0
FLAGS : 

SERVICE_NAME: RpcSs 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 892
 FLAGS : 

SERVICE_NAME: LanmanServer 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1112
FLAGS : 

SERVICE_NAME: LmHosts 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1020
FLAGS : 

SERVICE_NAME: WlanSvc 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1072
FLAGS : 
ECHO is on.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, thanks for that, we need some more info, open a cmd (as admin as shown) and type:-

net start > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) post the notepad outcome here.

There is an error 5 in the services above, this indicates "access denied" a permissions problem, so we need to see all running services (cmd above).

Also go to start search and type eventvwr.msc press enter, event viewer will open, expand windows logs and select "system" we need to see the "error" messages only and the event ID (will be a number like 7024 etc..)

When you get back to us and waiting for a reply open a cmd (as admin) and type:-

chkdsk /f (press enter) say "Y" to run at boot and restart. A check disk will run be patient it can take several hours. When finished it will restart back into windows.


----------



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. Here is the notepad outcome for the command net start > 0 & notepad 0 .



These Windows services are started:

Advanced SystemCare Service 5
Alcatel Imola Modem Device Helper
Andrea ST Filters Service
Apple Mobile Device
Application Experience
Application Information
Audio Service
AVG8 WatchDog
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Bluetooth Support Service
Bonjour Service
CNG Key Isolation
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Dock Login Service
Extensible Authentication Protocol
Function Discovery Provider Host
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
HWDeviceService.exe
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor
Internet Pass-Through Service
IP Helper
iPod Service
KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Marvell Yukon Service
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3
Network Connections
Network Store Interface Service
Plug and Play
Portable Device Enumerator Service
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
ReadyBoost
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
SeaPort
Secondary Logon
Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Skype C2C Service
Software Licensing
SQL Server (SQLEXPRESS)
SQL Server VSS Writer
SSDP Discovery
Superfetch
SupportSoft Sprocket Service (DellSupportCenter)
System Event Notification Service
Tablet PC Input Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Telephony
Terminal Services
Themes
UPnP Device Host
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Defender
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Error Reporting Service
Windows Event Log
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Search
Windows Time
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation

The command completed successfully.


----------



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

I can't see any messages in the event viewer under "system" log. It is giving a message 
" Event Viewer cannot open the event log or custom view. Verify that Event Log Service is running. The data is invalid (13). "


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you've used ASC 5 to clean the registry, use its recovery option to go back to the earliest point to revert any changes it has made, then don't ever use its registry clean option ever again - otherwise you can seriously damage your system and this may be the cause of your current problems.

Did you run the chkdsk /f as advised ?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well some other services are not started as well, could you go to start, search and type devmgmt.msc (press enter) under view select "show hidden devices" do you see any yellow triangles, when you expand the devices, please tell us what they are.


----------



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

I have the chkdsk /f as advised but it took only about 15 minutes as compared to several hours as mentioned above by Jenae. It says no problem is found. And I want to tell that my DVD RW drive isn't working also. It cannot read any disk.

Tomken15, thax for yous suggestion. But I use a free version of ASC 5 and it is showing that registry clean option is only available in pro version.


----------



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

Hi Jenae, I have done what you have advised. There is no yellow triangles when I expand the devices. I have selected " show hidden devices" as you mentioned.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,Tomkien's post#2 the reset winsock cmd you were asked to restart, is this correct? We do need to have some data from event viewer, so some patience might be needed, open event viewer again and go to the "system" under windows logs, this time right click on it and select "clear log" select clear. Restart computer and try the network again, this time we might get a event log message , so open event viewer and see what appears.. under windows logs, system.


----------



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

Hi Jenae, here are the error messages from the event viewer you have aked for.


Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Event ID: 7001

Description:
The Network List Service service depends on the NlaSvc service which failed to start because of the following error: 
Access is denied.



Source: Service Control Manager
Event ID: 7023

Description:
The NlaSvc service terminated with the following error: 
Access is denied.



Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM

Event ID: 10005

Description:
DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service netprofm with arguments "" in order to run the server:
{A47979D2-C419-11D9-A5B4-001185AD2B89}





Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-HttpEvent

Event ID: 15016


Description:
Unable to initialize the security package Kerberos for server side authentication. The data field contains the error number.





Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMPNSS-Service

Event ID: 14333

Description:
Service 'WMPNetworkSvc' did not start correctly due to error '0x8007042c'. Restart your computer, and then try to restart the service.




Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager

Event ID: 7000


Description:
The Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a cmd as admin (as shown) and copy paste this :-


```
reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NlaSvc" /s > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.

Also go to start search and type:- regedit, right click on the returned regedit.exe and select "run as administrator" go to the key in the cmd above highlight NlaSvc and right click on it, select permissions, highlight your user account and see what permissions show, should have a check in full control and read.

I suspect your problems are as a result of AVG , lets see what the above brings, I do not recommend any third party AV's for home users, use Microsoft security essentials, free from MS, far better.


----------



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

Hi, here is the notepad outcome of the command you have asked.



HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NlaSvc
DisplayName REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-1
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
Description REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-2
ObjectName REG_SZ NT AUTHORITY\NetworkService
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1
Start REG_DWORD 0x2
Type REG_DWORD 0x20
DependOnService REG_MULTI_SZ NSI\0RpcSs\0TcpIp
ServiceSidType REG_DWORD 0x1
RequiredPrivileges REG_MULTI_SZ SeCreateGlobalPrivilege\0SeImpersonatePrivilege\0SeAuditPrivilege
FailureActions REG_BINARY 8051010000000000000000000300000014000000010000006400000001000000640000000000000000000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NlaSvc\Parameters
ServiceDll REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll
ServiceDllUnloadOnStop REG_DWORD 0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NlaSvc\Parameters\Fuser
Tlag REG_DWORD 0x1f4

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NlaSvc\Parameters\Internet
PassivePollPeriod REG_DWORD 0x5
StaleThreshold REG_DWORD 0x1e
WebTimeout REG_DWORD 0xa
EnableActiveProbing REG_DWORD 0x1
ActiveWebProbeHost REG_SZ www.msftncsi.com
ActiveWebProbePath REG_SZ ncsi.txt
ActiveWebProbeContent REG_SZ Microsoft NCSI
ActiveDnsProbeHost REG_SZ dns.msftncsi.com
ActiveDnsProbeContent REG_SZ 131.107.255.255
KnownProxylessGateways REG_SZ 15-06-05 150606; 15-06-06 150612; 01 150620; 15-06-20 150621; 15-06-21 150623; 15-06-23 150624; 15-06-24 150625; 15-06-25 150626; 15-06-26 150627; 15-06-27 150630; 15-06-30 150630; 15-06-31 150631; 15-06-32 150632; fa-4a-0b 150633; 15-06-33 150635; 15-06-35

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NlaSvc\Parameters\Internet\ManualProxies

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NlaSvc\Parameters\PMux
Tresolve REG_DWORD 0x7d0
Tcollate REG_DWORD 0x7d0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NlaSvc\Security
Security REG_BINARY 01001498B4000000C0000000140000003000000002001C000100000002801400FF010F00010100000000000100000000020084000500000000021800FF010F000102000000000005200000002002000000021400FF010F00010100000000000512000000000014009D000200010100000000000504000000000014008D010200010100000000000506000000000028001D000200010600000000000550000000443E41BB45BAA87A6CBD9268F4AD648FD5E670E9010100000000000512000000010100000000000512000000


----------



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

Hi, I have checked the permissions of NlaSvc as you have asked and the full control and read are both checked in.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type devmgmt.msc (press enter) device manager will open, expand the + till you locate your network card and right click this, select uninstall, if prompted to remove the drivers say no. Restart computer, windows will reinstall the device, try the internet then.

If this fails I would totally uninstall AVG:- you must use their uninstaller to do this properly:-

Download tools and utilities | AVG Worldwide


After this I would download MSE (Microsoft security essentials) and use windows firewall.


----------



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

Hi, tried both the process.... not working. the problem persists.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you have uninstalled AVG? You have uninstalled your network card, restarted and windows has reinstalled it .. is this correct.. you did not tell me when you ran the winsock reset cmd were you asked to restart your computer?

I think we should try to create a new user (as admin) and see if the problem continues, you can also boot to safe mode and select safe mode with networking and see if it connects then.

Give these a go and come back to us.


----------



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

Hi, I have uninstalled AVG..... have uninstalled your network card, restarted and windows has re installed it. Yes. I was asked to restart the computer when I ran the winsock reset cmd and I did that.

I have created a new user (as admin) but no result. I also boot to safe mode with networking but the problem continues.

The problem is that I can connect to a network but the connection is not showing at the network center. I can't see the signal strength.

Also my DVD RW drive isn't working either... can't read any disk. Don't if it is related. 

Is it possible to replace the "NlaSvc" file ?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This article looks genuine as a fix The Dependency Service or Group Failed to Start - Consider It Fixed but it's advisable not to download .dll files from unknown sources as they could contain an infection - so wait until Jenae comes back and follow his advice.

I once used a link on another forum to download an iphlpsvc file which resolved a problem I had, but I trusted the source.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, there is no indication of a corrupt .dll it should show in event viewer, however with AVG and permissions who knows. I would leave that for the moment (do you have a copy of Vista), if needs be the safest way to obtain a replacement dll is from the OS dvd. You do have a non default setting which may be effecting us here. Copy all below in the code box into notepad and select file then save as, call it fix.reg and save to desktop. locate the saved file and double click agree to add to registry, restart computer, test connection.



```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NlaSvc\Parameters\Internet]
"EnableActiveProbing"=dword:00000000
```
Also open a cmd as admin (as shown) and at the prompt type:-


```
sfc/scannow
```
 press enter, system file checker will run be patient it will take awhile, let us know what it say's.


----------



## denis_355 (May 31, 2013)

Hi, I have done the system file check.
The cmd prompt is showing

Begining verification phase of system scan.
verification is 85% complete

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but unable to fix some of them.

Details are included in CBS.Log windir/Logs/CBS/CBS.Log. For example C:/Windows/Logs/CBS/CBS.Log.

when I am trying to open the CBS.Log file it says access is denied.


----------

